# ADB push files to recovery



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey everybody, long story short, I wiped and formatted data in twrp by accident. (Was being a dummy and not paying attention).

So losing everything on my sd card blows but now I'm trying to get a rom on here and I'm not having any luck. I've been searching for a while now but not coming up with anything so I'm hoping someone can help me.

I'm trying to get into adb to push a rom and gapps but I can't figure out how to get to adb. I'm definitely not familiar with it, only used it a couple times to root a couple devices. Through searching I believe this is the only way for me to get back on track though.

ADB should still be on my computer since I used it to root the GNex in the first place, can somebody chime in and help me out?

Thanks.

Edit: when I'm in the command prompt it says cannot find the path specified i've tried "cd c:\AndroidSDK\platform-tools" and "cd c:\AndroidSDK\platform-tools"

Any ideas?


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Post 1 if adb is having trouble recognizing your device.
Post 3 for the commands.

|
|
v​


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Post 1 if adb is having trouble recognizing your device.
> Post 3 for the commands.
> 
> |
> ...


Lol I've spent a ton of time looking through your guide already. I think I got it finally. At this point, if it does indeed work, it appears I was typing the wrong file path into the command prompt.

Edit: yeah that was the problem, typing the wrong file path. Thanks for the guide Jubakuba.


----------

